# They Are Putting Armed Guards On Food Trucks In Venezuela



## longknife

_With delivery trucks under constant attack, the nation’s food is now transported under armed guard. Soldiers stand watch over bakeries. The police fire rubber bullets at desperate mobs storming grocery stores, pharmacies and butcher shops. A 4-year-old girl was shot to death as street gangs fought over food._

_Venezuela is convulsing from hunger._

_Hundreds of people here in the city of Cumaná, home to one of the region’s independence heroes, marched on a supermarket in recent days, screaming for food. They forced open a large metal gate and poured inside. They snatched water, flour, cornmeal, salt, sugar, potatoes, anything they could find, leaving behind only broken freezers and overturned shelves. _

And we know that food and luxuries are still getting to the powerful leaders of the country.

Full story w/lots of links @ They Are Putting Armed Guards On Food Trucks In Venezuela


----------



## depotoo

How sad it has gotten to that!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

They still have food?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

longknife said:


> _With delivery trucks under constant attack, the nation’s food is now transported under armed guard. Soldiers stand watch over bakeries. The police fire rubber bullets at desperate mobs storming grocery stores, pharmacies and butcher shops. A 4-year-old girl was shot to death as street gangs fought over food._
> 
> _Venezuela is convulsing from hunger._
> 
> _Hundreds of people here in the city of Cumaná, home to one of the region’s independence heroes, marched on a supermarket in recent days, screaming for food. They forced open a large metal gate and poured inside. They snatched water, flour, cornmeal, salt, sugar, potatoes, anything they could find, leaving behind only broken freezers and overturned shelves. _
> 
> And we know that food and luxuries are still getting to the powerful leaders of the country.
> 
> Full story w/lots of links @ They Are Putting Armed Guards On Food Trucks In Venezuela


----------



## Pete7469

longknife said:


> _With delivery trucks under constant attack, the nation’s food is now transported under armed guard. Soldiers stand watch over bakeries. The police fire rubber bullets at desperate mobs storming grocery stores, pharmacies and butcher shops. A 4-year-old girl was shot to death as street gangs fought over food._
> 
> _Venezuela is convulsing from hunger._
> 
> _Hundreds of people here in the city of Cumaná, home to one of the region’s independence heroes, marched on a supermarket in recent days, screaming for food. They forced open a large metal gate and poured inside. They snatched water, flour, cornmeal, salt, sugar, potatoes, anything they could find, leaving behind only broken freezers and overturned shelves. _
> 
> And we know that food and luxuries are still getting to the powerful leaders of the country.
> 
> Full story w/lots of links @ They Are Putting Armed Guards On Food Trucks In Venezuela




Just wait till they're doing it in Detroit.

Assuming they'll bother to do it.


----------



## OldLady

Can't the U.N. do something?  Can't SOMEONE do something?  Will Venezuela accept help?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OldLady said:


> Can't the U.N. do something?  Can't SOMEONE do something?  Will Venezuela accept help?



Maybe Cuba can help them?


----------



## longknife

OldLady said:


> Can't the U.N. do something?  Can't SOMEONE do something?  Will Venezuela accept help?



This is something the people must do themselves. They allowed socialist coming to power so it's on their own heads.

Will they do something?

Only if the military leadership decides to allow them to.


----------



## OldLady

It's pretty sad when your dislike of a political ideology is stronger than your instinct to help starving people.  It's obscene, really.


----------



## OldLady

There seem to be some efforts on Facebook, as well as GoFundMe account.  What I don't know is whether the donations would reach the people who need it.


----------



## Correll

OldLady said:


> Can't the U.N. do something?  Can't SOMEONE do something?  Will Venezuela accept help?




This is something they have done to themselves.

YOu want to help?

Anything less that invasion and nation building will be giving resources to the tyrant that the people put into power.

You up for that? I'm not.


----------



## Toro

This isn't because of the price of oil.  This is because of ridiculous incompetence.

They were having food shortages when oil was north of $100.


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd says he could prob'ly go down there with a pound o' balogna an' get laid...
*



*
*State of emergency declared in Caracas after study shows 17% forced to dig through garbage for food*
_Sept. 20, 2016  -- Henrique Capriles Radonski, governor of Venezuela's Miranda state, on Monday declared a state of emergency over food insecurity, saying 17 percent of people feed themselves by going through garbage._


> Capriles Radonski declared the state of emergency for the region, which includes the capital of Caracas, citing a report that said 77.5 percent of the population has gone to sleep hungry due to a lack of food. He said just 41.2 percent of Venezuelans meet the standard of three meals a day, while 85.3 percent are afraid of running out of food at home.  "We are in an emergency situation," the governor said during a press conference at a local school, adding that about 63 percent of Venezuelans have had to leave work early to search for food. He added that just 10.7 percent of the population has been able to access a government social welfare food program under President Nicolas Maduro.
> 
> The state of emergency decree will allow for increased funds to be spent on school kitchens and school food subsidy programs. The decree will also allow the government to take action to get more protein in supermarkets and to promote food production and processing.  "The most vulnerable are our children, and according to a survey we did in July and August, 50 percent go to bed hungry ... and for nearly a third, the only food they eat in their day is at their school," Capriles Radonski said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela's economic crisis, which was exacerbated by a fall in oil prices, has led to a shortage of basic goods -- including food and medicine. Maduro's regime has taken various steps, such as ordering the military to take control of five ports as part of "war strategies" to help distribute food and medicine amid the economic crisis.
> 
> Maduro was recently criticized by the Venezuelan opposition for spending more than $120 million to host the 17th Summit of the Non-Aligned Movement. The opposition is seeking to hold a recall referendum in which citizens would be asked if Maduro should be removed from power by the end of the year.  "Our children go hungry while Maduro and his regime squander the resources that are of Venezuelans in a show that is a mockery of our people," Capriles Radonski said in a statement.
> 
> State of emergency declared in Caracas after study shows 17% forced to  dig through garbage for food


----------

